# Pekiti-Tirsia Seminar in Rochester, NY...June 6, 2009



## Jack Latorre (May 21, 2009)

Greetings--

I will be holding a Pekiti-Tirsia seminar covering single stick and double stick aspects of the Pekiti-Tirsia International curriculum.

Location:  Renaissance Martial Arts, 34 Elton Street, Rochester, NY.
Date: Saturday, June 6th, 2009
Time: 8am til 5pm with a one-hour lunch break
Cost: $60
Contact: Jack A. Latorre (jlatorre@rochester.rr.com) or Mark Cardona (renmartialarts@gmail.com)

All are welcome regardless of style.  

Please bring two rattan sticks, training dagger, eye protection, comfortable clothing to train in and assorted snacks/drinks for the day. Notebooks are fine but no video, please.

This seminar is also a tune-up for those who wish to attend Tuhon Bill McGrath's summer training camp in August.

Hope to see fellow FMATalk members there.

Regards,

Jack A. Latorre
Mataas Na Guro
Pekiti-Tirsia International


----------



## Jack Latorre (May 26, 2009)

Greetings All--

Just a reminder that the seminar is coming up and there is still some space left for those interested parties. The focus will be on single stick, with some double stick, but tangents will and do happen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Please contact me with any questions regarding material, lodging or whatever concerns you.

Best,

Jack A. Latorre
Mataas Na Guro
Pekiti-Tirsia International


----------



## lhommedieu (May 26, 2009)

I was fortunate to have Jack as an instructor during one of Tuhon McGrath's seminars a few years ago.  He's an excellent instructor and his material is practical, provocative, and very well organized.  Jack really makes you think about what you're doing and why you're doing it.  I think that any martial artist in the area that could make the seminar should definitely try to make it.  

Best,

Steve


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 1, 2009)

lhommedieu said:


> I was fortunate to have Jack as an instructor during one of Tuhon McGrath's seminars a few years ago. He's an excellent instructor and his material is practical, provocative, and very well organized. Jack really makes you think about what you're doing and why you're doing it. I think that any martial artist in the area that could make the seminar should definitely try to make it.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Steve


 
I saw Jack at one of Tim Hartman's events, and I also liked what Jack was showing and teaching. 

If you get the chance, check him out. I enjoyed it.


----------

